# For all the shrimp lovers.....



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently got some fire reds and am extremely happy with them... I saw some babies in the tank already 



















ENJOY!!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful Chris. You will soon have a tank full.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

are these just cherry shrimp? seems thats one difference between here and there... when we actually get rcs... they are very red.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

They call these Fire Red Cherries. The colors on them are much more thick and solid compared to normal cherries that we commonly see.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Another difference is that the ones Chris picked out were all Painted fire reds. Even thicker...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

interesting! my rcs is that red... but only one of them. but it got more red as it grew. guess i got lucky! the rich red is striking when its perched on a green plant


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a picture of the PFR by Tn23:


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Chris! I have 1 or 2 fire red's myself, well at least 1 that I can see, might have to add to my collection now that I have seen yours!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

In the second pic the top female had eggs on its lower back, I was trying to capture that from my camera but if you look carefully its all orange, these shrimp carry huge clutches.....

Another thing I noticed about these shrimp that differ from the common cherries is they dont have a long stripe on them and grow to double the size!

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Another thing I noticed about these shrimp that differ from the common cherries is they dont have a long stripe on them and grow to double the size!


 Are they a different species, or just a larger strain?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe these are cardinia species but different strain..


----------

